# Vessel maintence and repairs.



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Will Ashbys Marine Services is here for a majority of your maintenance and repair needs. We offer the following services: Electronics installation and troubleshooting. Hull & topsides buffing and waxing. Fiberglass repairs and paint touch ups. Plumbing.. thru-hull replacement, macerator pumps, etc. Anti-fouling paint replacement. Bright work maintenance and wood replacement.

We can come to your home/marina, or haul at one of the local marinas for below the waterline maintenance/bigger jobs. We can handle most of your service needs at a reasonable price and quick time-frame.

Shoot me a pm or give me a call, I'd love the opportunity to work for you.
(850)485-0374 Will Ashby


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Get your boat ready for the season! Offering forum members 10% off total bill through April 15.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Btt.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Underwater light installation $75 each... get your boat ready for the season!


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Btt


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Will is a good man*

I have known Will Ashby since he was in diapers. He has been around and worked on boats since he could walk.
He is honest and hard working.

Call me if you need convincing.

Tom Vandiver AKA "OldFlatHead" 572 1225


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Tom, I appreciate that.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Btt 20% off any services through the end of the month. $18/ft detail and wax,clean out bilge areas and compartment, and polish all metal


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Now accepting Visa and MasterCard for your convenience. 
Get all your repairs done early for the next season.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Were offering great specials on bottom jobs and blister repair through the end of the month. We can perform the work at any local marina.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

btt got a few weeks off before the next Air Force boat gets hauled, offering forum members 20% off total bill. Can provide multiple refrences.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

btt


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

btt


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

btt


----------

